# 2011 CC Cornering Lights



## k.friske (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello all. I am a noob on the forums, and I looked at some other posts, and noticed that most individuals request that the noob does a search before posting, so I wanted to preface by saying, yes, I did look around the forums, and perhaps I was searching incorrectly, but I didn't find anything on this subject haha. With all that being said, I do have a couple questions I wanted to ask.

1. I have a 2011 CC Sport, with the standard Halogen Headlights. I do not have fog lights, however I do have the 'cornering light' feature, so when I turn the steering wheel either left or right, a light that's located down by where the front turn signals are illuminates that respective side. I looked online, and a couple places I checked said that the cornering lights were H7's (bulb type), however I just wanted to confirm this on a forum where peeps know what they're talking about.

2. Has anyone ever replaced these bulbs with different ones? I wasn't able to find a tutorial or DIY on how to access these bulbs to change it.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## k.friske (Aug 25, 2014)

I also wanted to make my introduction. I'm Kyle, I'm 23, I used to drive a 2006 Jetta, lowered, wheels, all the fun stuff, however that car was taken away from me by someone who decided to run a stop sign and broadsided me. I then got my 2011 CC, which I love. I do miss my Jetta though.

My New CC!










My Jetta that was sadly destroyed


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

k.friske said:


> Hello all. I am a noob on the forums, and I looked at some other posts, and noticed that most individuals request that the noob does a search before posting, so I wanted to preface by saying, yes, I did look around the forums, and perhaps I was searching incorrectly, but I didn't find anything on this subject haha. With all that being said, I do have a couple questions I wanted to ask.
> 
> 1. I have a 2011 CC Sport, with the standard Halogen Headlights. I do not have fog lights, however I do have the 'cornering light' feature, so when I turn the steering wheel either left or right, a light that's located down by where the front turn signals are illuminates that respective side. I looked online, and a couple places I checked said that the cornering lights were H7's (bulb type), however I just wanted to confirm this on a forum where peeps know what they're talking about.
> 
> ...


You are correct they are H7. As matter of facts the whole headlight uses H7 size

Low beam- H7
High beam - H7
Cornering - H7
Parking light bulb - w5w


Installation is easy. Take out dust cover and look inside. I think they twist out i forgot...


----------



## k.friske (Aug 25, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

I know this is a bit old but I have to replace my driver's side cornering bulb. Does this really twist out? It doesn't seem to be the case, at least to me. I tried turning it but it feels like I'm going to break something. 

Is there a tutorial or instructions anywhere that anyone can share please?


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

H7 for sure....they're next to the high beam take off cover and replace....plug and play basically 
I used a 5500k white bulb to match my 5500k HID and it looks greats :thumbup:


----------

